# leisure battery voltage drain?



## SorC (Oct 3, 2005)

Despite having a solar panel connected direct to my leisure battery the battery drains down to 11v even in good sun might this indicate that the ectro bloc may be causing drain. I switch the 12v system off at the indicator panel which is over the habitation door. If so can anybody suggest a good place to locate a replacement electro bloc. This is on a Hymer Signo 100 which is basically a Hymer B544 Classic under different name.
Steve


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

.... or control issues .......or battery failure......or


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

On what basis have you concluded the elektrobloc has failed?

Dave


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

As rosalan suggests, there could be any number of reasons why your battery is dropping to 11v. Without doing some detailed investigations first then I wouldn't spend out any money (other than on a multimeter). My first thought would be to fully charge the battery then take it somewhere to get it load tested. Once you've eliminated the battery as being the cause of the problem then you need to establish why the battery isn't charging when in the van or what is causing it to become discharged.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Replacement electro blok = big money !

Can you try charging the battery, maybe on a charger out of the van ? If so, you can do a simple load test yourself. Once charged, connect something to the battery (light, fan etc). and see if the appliance ceases to function in a short space of time. If you can check with a multimeter, so much the better.

If the battery fails to run under a load for a reasonable length of time it is very likely to be the problem.

Good Luck.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

As has been said, there could be many reasons for the problem.

I found the mystery drain on my van by chance. I left the fridge switched to 12 volt after returning home and wedged the fridge door open. By chance, I went into the van one night to find the fridge light on 24/7. Now I switch the fridge to the 'off' position, problem solved.

The quickest way to find a current drain is to buy a Car Current Tester from Maplin (Part No. N48CY). They are £9.99. You remove a fuse, put it in to the tester and then plug the tester into the fuseholder (the one that you removed the fuse from). It will give a digital readout of any amps being used. It is easy to use and you can check a lot of circuits in a very short time and is much easier to use than a multimeter.

The tester comes in 2 sizes. 'Maxi' and 'Mini' fuse sizes. Take one of your fuses with you to compare which one you need.


----------



## SorC (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies, the battery charges to full capacity when plugged into the mains but doesn't hold it's charge when unplugged from the mains which makes me wonder if there is a current drain somewhere, the seemingly obvious route being back through the electroblok or perhaps I just need a new battery, now 6 years old it's an 80 amp hour gel battery worked fine off the solar panel when we were in Brittany only 2 months ago it just seems to have happened very suddenly.
Steve.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I suggest you first switch everything off and measure with a multimeter any current drain.

Dave


----------



## SorC (Oct 3, 2005)

I've just ordered a new battery on the basis that we're away to Spain at the end of the month (if our builders finish our extension beforehand then it'll be decorating on our return) and don't want to risk being stuck without a leisure battery while away.
Steve


----------

